# revolver ?...



## Korben7p3c (Dec 23, 2008)

...Excuse me while I adjust my dress..., but having recently gotten back into handguns, I've started to acquire some pistols. Twenty years ago was my last revolver, so after very recently getting a Glock 22, to go along with my S&W 4043 and my old H&R .22 target pistol, I thought I'd also get a .357 mag. like I had back in the day. Went to a nicely stocked (new and used) range and found a couple of nice .357's. While studying them, I spotted a S&W 627 Classic w/ Hogue grips. Figuring I'd skip a "stage", I'd just go for the used.44 mag. 
Picking it up on Friday, and now, after much reading, I'm a bit nervous of biting off more than I can chew.

Any opinions on the .44? It's been well used and could use a good cleaning, but still presents well.
Thanks, Tim P.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I think the S&W 627 is an 8 shot .357 magnum, not a .44. The .44 N frame is numbered as model 629. I would get the .357 instead of the .44 due to cheaper cost to fire at range when using .38 rounds in the .357 mag. gun. Also, the .44 in a 4" barrel configuration is not a joy to shoot at the range. I wouldn't want to shoot more than 50 or so shots at a time with one due to the recoil.


----------



## Korben7p3c (Dec 23, 2008)

*reply...*

...my typing mistake. It's a 629 Classic .44 mag. 
Yeah, I thought the same about cheaper ammo and such for the .357, but the bigger iron was calling my name.
I'm going to go ahead and get the 629, but when I pick it up I'm going to get a Ruger .357 too. One was there a couple of days ago, or I'll order it. Gonna get them while I still can!!!
Thanks for the reply.



Dsig1 said:


> I think the S&W 627 is an 8 shot .357 magnum, not a .44. The .44 N frame is numbered as model 629. I would get the .357 instead of the .44 due to cheaper cost to fire at range when using .38 rounds in the .357 mag. gun. Also, the .44 in a 4" barrel configuration is not a joy to shoot at the range. I wouldn't want to shoot more than 50 or so shots at a time with one due to the recoil.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I have a Ruger Security Six from 1976, on its way to me right now. I should be able to pick it up on Friday. I can't wait to shoot it. 

You did say that you saw the gun at a "range". If it is at a range and they'll let you rent it, do so, with the caveat that they deduct the rental cost if you choose to buy it.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

I don't think you can go wrong with the 629. It is a great shooter. Did you look it over carefully before you put down your pesos? Some 44 mags get some rough treatment from handloads. Good shooting!


----------



## Korben7p3c (Dec 23, 2008)

*Looking it over...*

...for my general knowledge, it seemed to be in good overall condition and function. It does need a good cleaning at the end of the cylinder and probably inside of cyl. too. Shouldn't be too bad to do with the proper chemicals and brass utilities. Looking forward to detailing and giving it a good going over. Just picked up some 240's and for sure see the advantage of getting a .357, being able to run the correct load or .38's. 
Maybe the next gun in my immediate future is the Ruger 
GP100. Been studying that gun for some time now.
Thanks, Tim.



Teuthis said:


> I don't think you can go wrong with the 629. It is a great shooter. Did you look it over carefully before you put down your pesos? Some 44 mags get some rough treatment from handloads. Good shooting!


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I suggest you get some .44 Specials to go along with the Magnum loads. You just might find them more to your liking. What barrel length does it have.

The GP100 is a good revolver. I have one and like it a bunch.

Good luck


----------



## Korben7p3c (Dec 23, 2008)

*.44 specials...*

...haven't been able to find the .44 special shells yet, but soon will. The barrel length is a 6.5". 629 Classic on the barrel. I've no idea how old it is and am curious.
CDNxxx???



TOF said:


> I suggest you get some .44 Specials to go along with the Magnum loads. You just might find them more to your liking. What barrel length does it have.
> 
> The GP100 is a good revolver. I have one and like it a bunch.
> 
> Good luck


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

That 6.5'' 629 is a fine revolver, you will have a lot of fun shooting it. If you shoot a lot you will probably want to take up reloading. You can save some money and load to whatever power level you like. I could not find the CDN prefix in my SCSW, so not sure when it was made, are you sure about the letters?


----------



## Korben7p3c (Dec 23, 2008)

*Finally...*

...got my grubby little hands on it today! Shot some rounds and am very happy with my purchase. Just cleaned it within an inch of its life and it is very nice.
The serial numbers definitely CDNxxx. It is a 629-5 Classic. Does that point to any year now???
Thanks again guys for looking for me.

What is the name or author of the "book of knowledge" so to speak, that will answer all the questions for me about handguns? Is there just a S&W one, or one that has most manufactures of H/G's?



hberttmank said:


> That 6.5'' 629 is a fine revolver, you will have a lot of fun shooting it. If you shoot a lot you will probably want to take up reloading. You can save some money and load to whatever power level you like. I could not find the CDN prefix in my SCSW, so not sure when it was made, are you sure about the letters?


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Congratulations! Nothing quite like an N-frame Smith when it comes to revolvers. The 629-5 modification was done in 1997, so your revolver must be 1997 or later. The book i refer to is the Standard Catalog of Smith & Wesson (third edition). If you are a Smith buff this book is a must have. 
http://www.amazon.com/Standard-Cata...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1230364098&sr=1-1


----------



## Korben7p3c (Dec 23, 2008)

*thanks you...*

...for the info guys and gals. The link provided helps too.
Tim.

q


hberttmank said:


> Congratulations! Nothing uit like an N-frame Smith when it comes to revolvers. The 629-5 modification was done in 1997, so your revolver must be 1997 or later. The book i refer to is the Standard Catalog of Smith & Wesson (third edition). If you are a Smith buff this book is a must have.
> http://www.amazon.com/Standard-Cata...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1230364098&sr=1-1


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i would shoot a lot of 44 specials
the lightest commercial magnum loads are from Speer at ~500 fpe


----------

